# General > Pets Corner >  Jake is home!

## lindsaymcc

We now have our very gorgeous little fella home with us! 

I think the journey was a bit much as he is snuggling on hubbys knee trying to sleep! 

So far so good, and fingers crossed he will be a part of the furniture before long! 

Pics to follow!

----------


## Commore

I am thinkng too, he will be due a nap as he has been up since 7am this morning!
And all the excitement of "going home" is maybe a wee bit much for a wee lad,
 :Smile:

----------


## chaz

I am green with envy, these pups looked georgous :Grin: 
Im sure he will be perfect in his new home x

----------


## teenybash

Happy days Jake in your new life........want piccies and piccies and piccies.... :Smile:

----------


## lindsaymcc

He's had a little sleep - we are trying to get him to have a proper nap but he seems intent on sniffing everything first! 

Just trying to work out how to put pics on here!!!

----------


## Liz

Oh how exciting!!!!

Yes the wee soul will be tired. I don't know whether you've had a puppy before but they do need lots of sleep.
When Benjy was a puppy we used to find him asleep in all different places ! :: 

Really looking forward to photos of the gorgeous Jake.

----------


## Liz

> He's had a little sleep - we are trying to get him to have a proper nap but he seems intent on sniffing everything first! 
> 
> Just trying to work out how to put pics on here!!!


Ha ha he will be too nosey, and excited, to get a proper sleep yet.

I find Photobucket really good for uploading photos. If you need any help pm me. :Grin:

----------


## lindsaymcc

Just uploading to photobucket......... wont be long!

----------


## lindsaymcc

Wonder if this will work?! 

http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/lindsaymcc1/

----------


## changilass

Awww how sweet, thanks for sharing.

----------


## lindsaymcc

There will no doubt be a lot more added over the weekend as we capture his first few days at home. 

He is just so sweet, and currently crashed out on the sofa!

----------


## Liz

What great photos of the absolutely gorgeous Jake. :Grin:  He looks like he's made himself well and truly at home.
Thanks ever so much for sharing them with us.

I could see that his wee eyes were getting droopy and that he'd be asleep soon. :: 

Hats off to Commore for raising such a beautiful, healthy and friendly puppy!

----------


## Commore

Hi Lindsay,

Jake looks well and truly at home! 
and thanks too, to you and yours for giving him a lovely forever home.  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Jake is one seriously beautiful puppy....what a cracker and he will be a fabulous faithful friend......Enjoy him for many, many years. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

aww he's gorgeous, so soft and cuddly looking.  

Just worked out who you are too, I live across the road from you!

----------


## Dadie

He has a lot of growing to do to fit into his paws :: 
For the first while the routine will be snooze, pee, play, snack, pee/poop then crash out!
Have fun....and count the socks ... they are a fave steal!

----------


## lindsaymcc

Thanks all! 


He is just so chilled already, so really happy! He is snoozing again now (I missed his awake time by having a snooze myself - didnt get much sleep last night!) but will no doubt be happy to play later this evening! 

Julie - I probably do live across the road - you probably know me from the noise my 3 horrors make!

----------


## aurora32

He is a gorgeous, strong and healthy looking chap, has a lot of growing to do, hope you have many years of fun with him.

----------


## Commore

> Thanks all! 
> 
> 
> He is just so chilled already, so really happy! He is snoozing again now (I missed his awake time by having a snooze myself - didnt get much sleep last night!) but will no doubt be happy to play later this evening! 
> 
> Julie - I probably do live across the road - you probably know me from the noise my 3 horrors make!


The mad hour?
between 9 and 10  :Smile:

----------


## lindsaymcc

> The mad hour?
> between 9 and 10


Thanks for the heads up on that one!!!

----------


## lindsaymcc

We have had a very good day with the little fella today! He slept very well last night - 11pm-5.40am, out for a wee and then settled again until the kids got up at 6.15am! 

He has just been out running around the garden like a loon and is slowing getting the hang of toileting in the garden! The children are adjusting to him very well, despite wanting him to play ALL THE TIME, so we are having to reprimand them more than Jake! 

He really is a bundle of fun, and feel so lucky to have him!

----------


## Commore

> We have had a very good day with the little fella today! He slept very well last night - 11pm-5.40am, out for a wee and then settled again until the kids got up at 6.15am! 
> 
> He has just been out running around the garden like a loon and is slowing getting the hang of toileting in the garden! The children are adjusting to him very well, despite wanting him to play ALL THE TIME, so we are having to reprimand them more than Jake! 
> 
> He really is a bundle of fun, and feel so lucky to have him!


I wondered when you'd update, my fingers have been itching all day to email you, but  thought no, ( must'nt) be intereferring in Jake's new life,
glad all has gone well with him and it does sound as though he is settling as he should,
and we feel so lucky to have found you too.
 :Smile: 
we shall sleep tonight knowing that Jake is "A" OK,

----------


## lindsaymcc

Oh bless you! He is absolutely fine! Just finding his way and being very playful in-between lovely snuggly naps on my living room rug! 

He hasnt quite worked out the stairs yet so is still needing carried up, but loving it all the same!

----------


## Liz

Bless the wee man for settling in so well and sounds like he is a complete joy!

Wishing you many, many years of happiness together! :Grin:

----------


## lindsaymcc

Thanks Liz! He gets cuter by the day! 

He is currently running up and down the living room fetching a tennis ball - living up to the retriever in him! He seems to have been a lot more playful today (although 4.30am playtime wasnt as welcome!) and slept a lot less than yesterday, so here's to a good nights sleep tonight!!!!

----------


## Commore

> Thanks Liz! He gets cuter by the day! 
> 
> He is currently running up and down the living room fetching a tennis ball - living up to the retriever in him! He seems to have been a lot more playful today (although 4.30am playtime wasnt as welcome!) and slept a lot less than yesterday, *so here's to a good nights sleep tonight!!!*!


 ::  You are of course joking? Jake is a puppy, and Jake knows Jake is a puppy.

----------


## lindsaymcc

LOL Commore! 

He has been very very good at night actually. Didnt get up until 6am this morning, having slept from 11pm. The nights dont bother me in the slightest really - he was just up a little early yesterday!!! 

He is currently having his morning snooze before heading out into the garden for an hour of running around like a mad thing! 

He has settled really well, and even managed 15mins on his own in the house this morning for the school run, so fingers crossed all will be well!

----------


## Commore

> Wonder if this will work?! 
> 
> http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/lindsaymcc1/


Hi Lindsay,  I see Jake is settlng in nicely, and the girls look most happy too.
thank you for these, and all looks to be well.

 :Smile:  C

----------


## lindsaymcc

No worries, have more to upload later.... Jake in the snow is causing much hilarity!!! 

He is perfect, really perfect. Couldnt ask for a better well-mannered, tempered puppy! 

He may not love us on Tuesday when he has his jabs though  :Frown:

----------

